# stirrups? Oxbow or bell?



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Oxbow stirrups: Narrow stirrups sometimes made of metal and sometimes preferred by bronc riders.
It is designed to promote the release of a caught boot in a drag. Also, the bottom has a five-degree camber, making the desired heels-down position more natural.

Bell stirrups: Wide stirrups common to the buckaroo country. Wide stirrups make it easier to "trot out" for a number of miles in the big country. A long trot is the gait of choice for buckaroos that need to travel long distances horseback to reach the place where they will start to work.

Hope this helps,


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks, that does help alot.


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

No problem,


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am kinda persnickety about the stirrups that I use. I will only use 3 inch roper type stirrups. Oxbows may have been designed to come off if you are getting drug, but I have yet to see someone actually make an escape from one of them. Bell stirrups have the same problem, if you fall, you can't twist your foot free to get away. I also avoid anything made of aluminum. They should be strong enough to withstand anything but I have seen people get fallen on and have the aluminum bend around their foot, essentially trapping them in the saddle.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Traditional Oxbows are rounded. I don't care for them as you don't have a solid flat surface to put your foot.










Bell stirrups are the "normal" stirrups for most western saddles. They have a flat bottom.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is what I picture when someone says bell stirrups.







[/URL]

And these are "roper" stirrups, like what I use.


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Is it just me that can't see smrobs's second image?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I had to go back and change it. Copy/paste didn't work.


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Please can you repost the image?

It still isn't working for me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Which one are you talking about? The bell or the roper image?


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Its the roper image that I cannot see.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here, let me try this one.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Your body and horse will tell you which is more comfortable. Longer periods in the saddle and a wider base stirrup is more comfortable for a lot of folks.

Western Saddle Stirrups


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

AhHa, got them now, thanks,


----------

